# 1st Generation Cams Machine



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi All, HELP! Does anyone know the current resale value of a used 1st Generation 1V6P Cams Machine? If anyone is available to answer quickly, your help is much appreciated! Thank You!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

If your patient and look around enough, you will find the 2nd generation 1v6p machines for around 16-17k (used).

Being that the first generation machines run at half the speed and have double the troubles, I would say that a original 1v2p is worth less than 10. 

I've seen some people with the illusions that the machines are worth 20-25, but those are the people who arent able to sell their machines.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

True value will be what someone is willing to part for the machine. Industry value roughly would be 6K


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

If you could get 6K that would be great - hard to work on or fine parts - they just came out with the 3rd generation machine.


----------

